# Kitten stopped using litter tray



## jenfunfur (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi there, first time poster 

I have 2 cats, one is a 4yo male & the other is 16 week male kitten. Everything has been going really well until 2 days ago, when my kitten stopped using his litter tray & now defecates in one corner of my dining room. Also his stools have got looser & really smelly which i'm putting down to stress.

Let me give you some backround, we got the kitten at 9 weeks he was litter trained & weaned. We isolated him in the spare bedroom & have been gradually introducing the two cats. Starting with scent introduction then in carry boxes, supervised playtime. We finally introduced properly last wednesday & all was well after a little dominance display from the older male. They play well together,, groom each other & neither seems too stressed as they can always get away from each other. Anyway on Tuesday the kitten defecated in the dining room i promptly cleaned it up & washed the area but he keeps returning there instead of his litter box. 

What can i do to get him using the litter again? I was thinking of putting the kittens litter box in the area he's been using in the hope that he uses the box instead of my carpet. Any suggeations would be appreciated i'm starting to lose patience


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

not much experiance, hope you'll get better answer soon!
but they will need 2/3 litter trays total
- add some used litter to new tray so it smells to them. if you dont want one where he is pooing, clean with simple solution or bio washing powder to totally stop the smell

its good that they get along already  

runny poo may be a vet thing....


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

If his poo is sloppy he may be getting caught short. I would look into what you are feeding him to see if you can solve those issues.

broccoli is right, 2-3 litter boxes will be needed for 2 cats. Preferably in different areas so he is less likely to get caught too far away from the box, but not necessary.

I would put a litter box where he has been going. However, if his bum is sore, or pooing is painful/unpleasant, he will associate that with his litter box, thinking it is the litter thats causing the pain so you will probably need to get his poo under control.

My preference foodwise is for a high meat content wet food with no grains. Dry food usually has a lot of grain and causes the runs with my boys. Obviously this will need to be a gradual change


----------



## jenfunfur (Jul 7, 2011)

update:
He's using litter again, seems his poorly tummy was the problem. Took him to vets as it got a lot worse overnight & he's on antibiotics for a bactetial infection. Poo getting firmer everyday & after lots of fuss/coercion he's back in the litter box. As for food i think i'll be looking into raw feeding. I already feed them 70% meat no grain/hyperallergenic food, will wait til meds finished & see how tummy is. Thankyou for the replies


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

hope hes better soon - there are stickys in the cat chat bit about which brands are high meat etc

and welcome - i'm new too!


----------

